# Can Oliver eat Mindi's food?



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

When I got Oliver the people gave me royal canine puppy. I switched him to Mindi's food because Royal canine was for puppies 9-20 lbs and it had corn and other fillers. Mindi eats nature's recipe grain free salmon and sweet potato. But Oliver is somewhere between 4-6 months. Should he be getting puppy food?Im making a trip to petsmart today to pick him up a christmas sweater and I can get him some new food.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I think he should be fed puppy food until he's a year old. Puppy food is formulated to meet the nutritional requirements a growing puppy needs. See what others here have to say.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

pippersmom said:


> I think he should be fed puppy food until he's a year old. Puppy food is formulated to meet the nutritional requirements a growing puppy needs. See what others here have to say.


 Thanks. I tried searching the site for answers but didnt really come up with much. Some people feed puppy, some all-stages and some feed adult. Will the bag say all-stages on the front? Mindi has really bad allergies. It took me 3 years to find something that didnt make her pull her hair out. I do feed them seperate but I was hoping to avoid problems with her.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Well, this post has 67 views but not much advice. I'll be heading out to petsmart in about 30 minutes. I guess I'll wing it. I'll check back again before I leave. Hopefully someone will be able to help me out with the all stage food or maybe I'll call the company of natures recipe and see if it is.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Many of us do not feed kibble so is hard to give advice. Nutrition is something complex depending on your dogs needs, health, level of exercise and so on.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I am not familiar with Nature's Recipe so can't speak to that...but check the nutritional label on Mindi's food. If it says something like this, my understanding is that it would be okay for puppies:
"Formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for All Life Stages"


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I have always kept my puppy's on puppy food till around a year old. It sounds like Oliver likes to play himself out and needs the protein. Everyone has their own opinion on foods, but I think you need to figure out what works best for Oliver. I use Royal Canin Hepatic kibble since my boy has MVD. Many people think home cooking is best. If Nature's Recipe has a puppy food you feel comfortable trying, be sure to mix with what you are feeding now so he doesn't get tummy issues.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

I've been reading food advisor all day. I think I've decided on wellness core grain free puppy. Hopefully petsmart has it.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Nature?s Recipe® | Grain Free Dog Food | Salmon & Sweet Potato

The Salmon and Sweet Potato is formulated for all life stages. That means it would be acceptable to feed your puppy.

That aside, I much prefer the wellness brand over Nature's Recipe, however it all depends on your budget so do what works best for you


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

shellbeme said:


> Nature?s Recipe® | Grain Free Dog Food | Salmon & Sweet Potato
> 
> The Salmon and Sweet Potato is formulated for all life stages. That means it would be acceptable to feed your puppy.
> 
> That aside, I much prefer the wellness brand over Nature's Recipe, however it all depends on your budget so do what works best for you


I went ahead and got the wellness. I like that he gets to eat a 1/2c in am and 1/2 cup in pm. He still acted starving on the natures recipe which is 1/4c each feeding. As far as budget, I dont mind spending extra. They really dont eat that much. If I was feeding a 75lb dog it would be a different story. I would like to try Mindi on Wellness but it took me 3 years to find something she wasnt allergic to. I never pinpointed the exact ingredient. She is almost done with the food I have I might get a bag of wellness and mix it in and see how that goes. I guess the worst thing that can happen is she gets itchy and I switch back.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Also, Ive been reading a lot about too much protein for maltese. Wellness was highly recommended but it has "not less than 36%". That seems really high. Thats like 10% more than Mindi's food. Is that because puppies are suppose to get more protein than adult dogs? Im so confused. I know everyone has a different opinion on the best food but I want to be as educated as I can be when Im deciding.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Im having second thoughts. Maybe I should try fromms gold puppy but it has oatmeal, barley and rice. I just want to do what is best. Better to have high protein and no grains or healthy grains and lower protein?


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Im going to go to The Puppy Pantry near my house they have a nutrition certified staff. I dont know if that will mean they are knowledgeable but I definitely dont trust the vet. Every vet I go to tries to sell me one of the foods that they sell. The Puppy Pantry sells Acana, Orijen, Blue Buffalo, Halo, Holistic Select, Honest Kitchen, Stella and Chewys, Primal, Nature’s Variety, Fromm, Great Life, Pioneer Naturals, Earthborn, Merrick, Wellness, Evangers, PureVita, Tuckers, Steve’s, Victor, Wild Calling, Dave’s, Weruva, & CocoLicious. 

Hopefully I can go home happy with one of these.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Camille Fromm is one of my favorite foods but it is very ingredient heavy so I would not recommend it for your baby that has has issues with foods in the past. 

Wellness is another one of my favorites-but you don't have to go with grain free (which is the Core line). They have several different lines to choose from. If you want to try your female on it they have a Wellness Simple line which is limited ingredient.

There are different opinions as far as protein goes, I kinda prefer a moderate level in the 20s to low 30s myself. Many believe smaller breed dogs do better with the lower levels. But honestly you have to trust the company that you are purchasing from-and trust that they have quality ingredients.

Out of all the foods you mentioned, The Honest Kitchen. If you can afford to feed The Honest Kitchen it is THE VERY best dog food, out of any dog food on the market-as far as I am concerned. It is my #1 choice next to home cooking. All Natural Dog Food - Dehydrated Pet Food | The Honest Kitchen they have a great website and you can try out sample packets-they sell them now but you used to be able to e mail them for some free samples.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

shellbeme said:


> Camille Fromm is one of my favorite foods but it is very ingredient heavy so I would not recommend it for your baby that has has issues with foods in the past.
> 
> Wellness is another one of my favorites-but you don't have to go with grain free (which is the Core line). They have several different lines to choose from. If you want to try your female on it they have a Wellness Simple line which is limited ingredient.
> 
> ...


I was reading the honest kitchen website and it says for adult and senior dogs on the food I was reading about. I need a puppy or all stages food.
I have used this one before. Only-Natural-Pet-EasyRaw-Dehydrated-Dog-FoodWhat do you think about it? It is raw dehydrated human grade all stages. I used the turkey and sweet potato before. And as a plus its a little cheaper than honest kitchen. Do you think that they are comparable?


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

nevermind. I read about it on food advisor and it only has 3.5 stars. first ingredient is sweet potato. I also saw that honest kitchen thrive embark and love are all stages. I had been looking at zeal (the fish one). I'll probably go with either embark or love. Thanks for your input!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

If Oliver is still acting like he is starving you may want to feed him three times a day for the first year. Katie is so active that I find a mid day snack really helps keep her more focused on playing and less focused on desperately digging at her dish.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I feed honest kitchen Force to my girl whose 11 months~She loves it and it's for puppies too. I just picked up a box of the beef to try. She did not like the fish by HK at all.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Please be careful with the amount of protein and also crude fat in a Malt's diet. We had been feeding Chrissy and Snuggles Fromm White Fish and Potato which is pretty low in both. However, after Chrissy was recently diagnosed with Pancreatitis, I had to find (very quickly) a food which had both low crude fat and protein. I was able to find Solid Gold Blendz which is excellent and she loves it. Once the Fromm is finished for Snuggles, she too will be switched to Solid Gold Blendz.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Embark, love and thrive are all The Honest Kitchen formulas that can be used for puppies.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> Embark, love and thrive are all The Honest Kitchen formulas that can be used for puppies.


Omg...I'm brain dead! Yes I feed embark for Suki (not Force) which is for puppies and just picked up the beef. Thx Shelly!


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

maddysmom said:


> Omg...I'm brain dead! Yes I feed embark for Suki (not Force) which is for puppies and just picked up the beef. Thx Shelly!


That is what Im getting today is the embark. It has lower protein than the beef. Im so happy Ive finally decided on a food. hopefully everything works out and they love it. It sounds expensive when you look at the size of the box but once you hydrate it it isnt much more than the dry dog food Ive been buying. And Im taking the wellness back to petsmart today. I think they take food back with a receipt once its been opened. If not my husband is going to kill me for spending this much on dog food in 2 days. But I can take it to my local shelter. I need to take them the royal canine that the lady I got Oliver from gave me.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Just got home with the food. I didnt know it was a powder. The last dehydrated food I bought looked like real food. Im going to give it a try. I like that it only takes a few minutes to rehydrate (I guess because its a powder). The last one I did said 30 minutes but I usually made it the day before.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Made dinner. Mindi loved the HK but Oliver thought it was gross. He barely ate any of it. He would take a lick and then look at me like, you want me to eat this mush? I dont know if I should give it a couple days or what. The store said I could bring it back if it didnt work out.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

LOL my boys would like it once day but not the next. I say keep trying


----------



## lyndy (Jul 9, 2011)

With HK you have to play with the amount of water til you find a consistency that they like. Also if you use hot water instead of cold, it will rehydrate quicker.


----------

